# Turned down for a re-interview request through local 22



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I was turned down several times, was told I was not electrician material and should look into becoming a plumber. Took me 8 years to get in, had 7 masters licenses when I finally made "A" journeyman. 


The point is those interviewers do know it all. Just keep working and keep trying.


----------



## Judyrose (Aug 15, 2018)

brian john said:


> I was turned down several times, was told I was not electrician material and should look into becoming a plumber. Took me 8 years to get in, had 7 masters licenses when I finally made "A" journeyman.
> 
> 
> The point is those interviewers do know it all. Just keep working and keep trying.



What exactly does "electrician material" mean? If that's there reasoning, then they don't know me at all. Also, if this apprenticeship doesn't work out for me, I can just stay a CE until I get 8000 hours and become a journeyman, which can be done in 3 years. I would just like to get into the theory and the book side of it without having to go to my local community college and pay for tuition.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Judyrose said:


> What exactly does "electrician material" mean? If that's there reasoning, then they don't know me at all. Also, if this apprenticeship doesn't work out for me, I can just stay a CE until I get 8000 hours and become a journeyman, which can be done i*n 3 years*. I would just like to get into the theory and the book side of it without having to go to my local community college and pay for tuition.


It means others got in before me.

4 years the average work year is 2000 hours, 50 weeks x 40 hours a week = 2000 a year.


----------



## Judyrose (Aug 15, 2018)

brian john said:


> Judyrose said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly does "electrician material" mean? If that's there reasoning, then they don't know me at all. Also, if this apprenticeship doesn't work out for me, I can just stay a CE until I get 8000 hours and become a journeyman, which can be done i*n 3 years*. I would just like to get into the theory and the book side of it without having to go to my local community college and pay for tuition.
> ...


Oh ya that's true, but I've been working 60 hours so I guess that adds up a bit faster. But idk if I'll be working that much for 4 years. So we will see. I'm just trying to keep my head up. But it's frustrating seeing other people get accepted into the program right away and I'm not. It's really a punch in the gut.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe the director is on Holliday’s? It is the off season right now with many classes starting in September. How long have you waited without a response?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

brian john said:


> I was turned down several times, was told I was not electrician material and should look into becoming a plumber. Took me 8 years to get in, had 7 masters licenses when I finally made "A" journeyman.
> The point is those interviewers do know it all. Just keep working and keep trying.



Heck. I only have one masters license and I'm damned impressed with myself.


----------



## Judyrose (Aug 15, 2018)

eddy current said:


> Maybe the director is on Holliday’s? It is the off season right now with many classes starting in September. How long have you waited without a response?



I just emailed them this morning. I know they're busy and too worried about other things right now but I'm getting impatient


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Sounds like it is totally arbitrary who gets in and who doesn't.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

It may prove out that conditions are 'tight.'

It's not you, it's Local conditions. 

The IBEW virtually always has more applicants than openings.

You may well be sitting behind other applicants that have been in the queue longer than you.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

LARMGUY said:


> Sounds like it is totally arbitrary who gets in and who doesn't.


Sometimes it's not arbitrary at all, if you're someone's nephew, cousin, or son in law.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

splatz said:


> Sometimes it's not arbitrary at all, if you're someone's nephew, cousin, or son in law.


And sometimes you do not always get what you want.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Isn't that a song? That being said, keep at it. If you want a career in it, you may have to go non union for awhile.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

splatz said:


> Sometimes it's not arbitrary at all, if you're someone's nephew, cousin, or son in law.



This is how I got a job at the RR.
MIL and FIL both worked there. My MIL was in the office and my FIL was an electrician.
In fact it was my MIL that introduced to the guy that hired me.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*At the bar*



splatz said:


> Sometimes it's not arbitrary at all, if you're someone's nephew, cousin, or son in law.


Sometimes you just need to know someone. When I went for IBEW 98 in 1976 they asked if I knew anyone in a union, and I said "yes my uncle was the BA for Ironworkers union". They said "where is he now"? I said "in Kelly bar waiting for me". They said no we meant is he still in the union as they laughed. I was accepted.
Keep tryng over and over, boards change but don't get pushy and get a bad name, wait and keep getting more experance it take time to get a job for life.

Good luck
Cowboy


----------

